# Gentoo Router. -- IPtables gui?

## W3BMAST3R101

I was wondering if there's any sort of tool that would all ow me to easily setup / edit an IP tables gui for a gentoo router.

thnx,

the w3b

----------

## think4urs11

firestarter / fwbuilder are two possible candidates.

You might want to look at: http://packages.gentoo.org/packages/?category=net-firewall

----------

## GNUtoo

by the way is there a NUFW GUI?

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *GNUtoo wrote:*   

> by the way is there a NUFW GUI?

 

I'd be interested to know that too

(DISCLAIMER: I know this thread is old)

----------

## d2_racing

For my concern, I use this one : http://easyfwgen.morizot.net/gen/

----------

## UberLord

Someone should really write an ebuild for IPFilter which I use extensively on my NetBSD gateway. It supports a lot of OS's, including Linux!

The syntax is much easier to work with. Seriously.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> For my concern, I use this one : http://easyfwgen.morizot.net/gen/

 

does using torrents, pidgin, skype, etc. work with the created script or do I need to add additional rules ?

thanks !

----------

## d2_racing

No, you need to add your own rules for that.

When you deal with some protocoles that use dynamic ports or random ports, then iptables rules can be hard to write actually.

----------

